# Souci Workflow automator



## CFKane (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour !

Voilà mon problème: j'ai besoin de transformer des ensembles d'images jpeg en pdf (plusieurs images dans un fichier pdf, et non un pdf pour chaque image). J'ai facilement trouvé ce processus : 

http://automatorworld.com/archives/convert-images-to-combined-pdf/

Il convient très bien à ce que je souhaite à un détail près: les images dans le pdf sont assorties d'un cadre blanc. J'aurais aimé savoir si il était possible de modifier le workflow (et comment... ) afin que les images prennent tout l'espace de la page dans le pdf, bref que le bord blanc disparaisse...

Merci pour vos réponses

Max


----------



## CFKane (29 Août 2007)

Personne pour m'aider...?


----------

